#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Boilers

## Esam

*                                                 ......  .

 
*steam drum *       ѡ                .         5                                   .                  *   down  comers*     (*feed  water  drum*)     .*
** *

* 
*    (Tiny Boilers):
    "      "     (*ASME*)          16  (40 )      (0,1416 3 )     .

     (High  Pressure Steam Boilers):
                            .            

    (Hot- Water-Supply Boilers):
                   11        120 .
        ֡                .

  (Low- Pressure Boilers): 
         1            11       120 .

 (Packaged Boilers): 
                        .                  .                          . 

  (Power Boilers):
        1        .

  (Supercritical Boilers):
        221.2    374   (   ).         221.2            .            374  (  221.2 )        .        .

  (Waste Heat Boilers) :
                     ɡ ...    ""           .
*
*     - :
  (Safety Valve) :
                      .*



Safety Valve
Stop Valve


*     (Stop Valve) :
           .
   (Pressure Gauge) :

*Boiler  check  valve
*    (steam gauge siphon) :
                      .
 
(*Inspectors  test  gauge   connection  and   cock*) 
        .
  (water column):
             ǡ            .
       (Water Level  Indicator):        
*
*
*
*       (water test gauges or try cocks):
            .
  (Drain valve):
       "         ".                      ء         .                 .*

**
*  Boiler Output
       (*horse  power*)       ɡ     ɡ    (*Btu*)   ɡ  (*MW*) 
 
              34.5 /    212 .  :
 1   33.475 Btu/  10 2        .
         10 2         50  500  /.
               / ɡ  Btu  ɡ  .


   Boiler  turndown Ratios 
                   .         *   Turndown  Ratio*   1:5        .
*
*            :
١   .               
  .٢         
  .٣      
 .٤      
  ٥.         
 ٦  .  
 ٧  .          
 ٨  .       
 ٩  .           * 
*   Boilers' Types*
*١    .   *   Fire  Tube* 
  .٢   *  water  tube** 




* .٣              * vertical  &horizontal  boilers
*.٤        (  -  -  (*





* 
 
*See More:   Boilers

----------

